# HELP! Orange Glow inside Dimmer Switch



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Some of the dimmer are designed have a small neon or led light when you turn off the dimmer.

Run by the model number and I will able verify it if that is lighted dimmer switch or not.

Merci,Marc


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Look at the package the dimmer came in. It may be a lighted switch, a little neon lamp when the switch is off, then nothing when the switch is on.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure sounds like you have a lighted dimmer switch. I have one in my living room as well. Orange glow when off.


----------



## FranklinD (Feb 2, 2009)

Lutron TG-600PNL

Thanks for the help


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Night light models available 


Preset with night light single pole 600W AY-600PNL-, TG-600PNL- 


From the lutron site.


----------



## FranklinD (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't have the box that the switch came in... I am reading the number off of the switch

Should the orange/red glow come from behind the switch lever?

The whole box looks illuminated inside.. I just want to be sure that it actually is a light. lol

Thanks again


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes. The nl means a night light.


----------



## FranklinD (Feb 2, 2009)

Got it 

Thanks!


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Though I haven't seen them used in years but neon bulbs were used in thyristor controlled dimmers as part of the trigger circuit, kinda like an avalanche diode.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

hychesee said:


> Though I haven't seen them used in years but neon bulbs were used in thyristor controlled dimmers as part of the trigger circuit, kinda like an avalanche diode.


Yes. I remember them.

FW


----------

